# Sägeblatt



## RalfHeinz (2. Mai 2004)

Kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich ein Sägeblatt einer Kreissäge machen kann, oder wo ich ein tutorial dazu finde? hab schon bei google geguckt aber find nix

DANKE

CIao Ralf


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Mai 2004)

Schau mal bei http://www.thewebmachine.com unter Photoshop und dann links "saw blade"

Alex


----------



## RalfHeinz (2. Mai 2004)

Genau was ich gesucht habe... DANKE


----------



## vossomatik (2. Januar 2005)

Hi.. Irgendwie hab ich Probleme beim Anzeigen der Seite http://www.thewebmachine.com . Es kommt immer "page cannot be displayed". Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr einen (funktionierenden) link zu einem Sägeblatt-Tutorial für mich hättet. Danke schön!


----------



## C4T (2. Januar 2005)

vossomatik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.. Irgendwie hab ich Probleme beim Anzeigen der Seite http://www.thewebmachine.com . Es kommt immer "page cannot be displayed". Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr einen (funktionierenden) link zu einem Sägeblatt-Tutorial für mich hättet. Danke schön!



Der Link funktioniert wunderbar. Weis nicht wo das Problem liegt.
Check nochmal deinen Browser.
Die Seite ist definitiv nicht Offline.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Januar 2005)

http://www.thewebmachine.com/photoshop/sawblade/sawblade.html

Ein wenig runterscrollen im Photoshop-Bereich hätte geholfen


----------



## vossomatik (2. Januar 2005)

hmm...Vielleicht stimmt irgendwas mit meinen Sicherheitseinstellungen nicht.. Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall hab ich es jetzt! Danke!


----------



## holzoepfael (2. Januar 2005)

vossomatik, nächstes Mal bitte etws überlegen. Bei mir funktioniert der Link ebenfalls nicht, wie wärs, wenn du den Link vom Forum kopierst und danach ein neues Browserfenster öffnest udn ihn einfügst?

mfg holzoepfael


----------

